# Translate



## maheshaa

Hello. I was wondering if anybody could translate this in to English for me 

"Tampesteri is the best  mutta ei tää Raumakaan huono ole!  ja tästä tulee vielä parempi paikka kun yks manselainen tuo tänne oman parhautensa.  mä juhlin sit joka ilta sitä että olet täällä ja voi olla että sunnuntaina lukitsen sut tonne ulkoverstaaseen"

This is my first time in this forum and would like to know the translation please


----------



## Hakro

Welcome to the forums, Maheshaa!

Your text is a mix of colloquial language and local slang, but I'll try to translate it:

"Tampere is the best but also this Rauma ain't bad at all! And it'll become even better when a certain person from Tampere brings here his/her superiority. Then I'll have a party every night 'cause you're here and maybe on Sunday I'll lock you in the backyard workshop."

(Maybe someone who knows English better can correct my translation.)


----------



## maheshaa

Hakro said:


> Welcome to the forums, Maheshaa!
> 
> Your text is a mix of colloquial language and local slang, but I'll try to translate it:
> 
> "Tampere is the best but also this Rauma ain't bad at all! And it'll become even better when a certain person from Tampere brings here his/her superiority. Then I'll have a party every night 'cause you're here and maybe on Sunday I'll lock you in the backyard workshop."
> 
> (Maybe someone who knows English better can correct my translation.)



Thank you so much. You have been really helpful and no need for a better translation. I got it and thank you so much again. cheers!


----------



## Gavril

Hi Hakro,

When the person says "lock you in the workshop", is that meant to be a funny way of saying "I'll try to prevent you from leaving"?

Also, "(his/her) awesomeness" might be a better translation of _parhautensa_ here than "(his/her) superiority". Does _parhaus_ in this context mean something like "erinomaisuus"?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Hi Hakro,
> 
> When the person says "lock you in the workshop", is that meant to be a funny way of saying "I'll try to prevent you from leaving"?
> I guess so. On the other hand, it reminds me of "Vaahteramäen Eemeli" who was locked in the workshop always when he had done a mischief.
> 
> Also, "(his/her) awesomeness" might be a better translation of _parhautensa_ here than "(his/her) superiority". Does _parhaus_ in this context mean something like "erinomaisuus"?
> _Parhaus_ is a strange word, grammatically correct but extremely seldom used. Here it means something like _erinomaisuus_, I think.


----------

